
Reborn Coma Man’s Words May Be Bogus - alexandros
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/11/houben-communication/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
tumult
Basically "facilitated communication" means "someone else takes the guy's hand
and makes it type words on a keyboard." Not an exaggeration. Right up there
with homeopathy.

------
neilmix
This is beyond outrageous. Check out the video here:
<http://tinyurl.com/ye9d9lp>

------
msg
_Houben has since proven able to answer yes-or-no questions with slight
movements of his foot. It’s a tremendous accomplishment, and raises the
chilling possibility that, as estimated by Coma Science Group leader Steven
Laureys in a Monday New York Times story, as many as four in 10 people
considered utterly comatose may be misdiagnosed. But the legitimacy of
interviews given by Houben and his facilitator to Der Spiegel, and shown on
video by the BBC, may not be as certain._

He can answer questions independently with his foot. So why don't they ask him
if he's answering for himself when he types?

He could also learn Morse code...

------
RevRal
I recommend the movie Johnny Got His Gun:
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067277/>.

Being stuck, aware like that, seems too damn horrible.

\----

Movie's plot: "Joe, a young American soldier, is hit by a mortar shell on the
last day of World War I. He lies in a hospital bed in a fate worse than death
--- a quadruple amputee who has lost his arms, legs, eyes, ears, mouth and
nose. He remains conscious and able to think, thereby reliving his life
through strange dreams and memories, unable to distinguish whether he is awake
or dreaming. He remains frustrated by his situation, until one day when Joe
discovers a unique way to communicate with his caregivers." Pulled from IMDB.

~~~
sjs382
Or "The Diving Bell and the Butterfly" <http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0401383/>

